# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Kontes Merah Putih 2008

## William Pantoni

*Kontes Merah Putih 2008*

Dalam rangka memperingati hari kemerdekaan Indonesia 17 Agustus 2008, Koi's bersama Pusat Ikan Hias Hanggar Teras  Pancoran , mengadakan acara Kontes Ikan Koi " Merah Putih" pada :

Tanggal : 10 Agustus 2008
Tampat : Hanggar Teras Pancoran
Jam : 9 pagi ( WIB ) sampai selesai
Fish Entry : 7:30 - 09.00 Pagi

Adapun ikan Koi yg akan dilombakan adalah :
- SEMUA JENIS IKAN KOI YANG BERWARNA MERAH PUTIH

Ukuran  yang di lombakan sbb :
1. up to 20 cm
2. 21 cm - 25 cm
3. 26 cm - 30 cm
4. 31 cm - 35 cm
5. 36 cm - 40 cm
6. 41 cm - 45 cm
7. 46 cm - 50 cm
8. 51 cm - 55 cm
9. 56 cm - 60 cm

Memperebutkan :

1. Baby Champion
2. Junior Young Champion
3. Young Champion
4. Adult Champion
5. Reserved Grand Champion
6. Grand Champion

hadiah yg akan diberikan adalah :
1. Grand Champion senilai  Rp. 17.8.1945
2. Champion = Rp 500.000
3. Juara 1 = Rp 100.000

Lucky Draw : 
1. 1 ekor Nisai Maruyama Kohaku 
2. Voucher dr pihak sponsor

Persyaratan :
1. Uang pendaftaran sebesar :
    - up to 30cm =    Rp 50,000
    - 31cm - 50cm = RP 100,000
    - 51cm - 60cm = Rp 150,000

2. Harus hadir 1 jam sebelum acara dimulai
3. Ikan Koi hrs sudah terbungkus rapi didalam kantong plastik bening.
4. Ikan Koi harus dalam keadaan sehat.
5. Keputusan juri tidak bisa di ganggu gugat.


Panitia

TTD
Adapun pendaftaran dapat dilakukan langsung ditempat kontes.

----------


## koi54n

asyyiiik. mudah2 an gua bisa ke sana. sekalian kenalan ama teman2 koi s

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...sekalian dong ikan nya di ikutin kontes....biar rame.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koi54n

gua ngak ada kohaku yang bener2 bagus, lagian susah bawa dari medan ke jakarta. jalan2 aja deh sekalian kenalan ama bapak2 dari koi s   ::

----------


## hankoi

Pak Koi54n , 

Di kois masi banyak yang mas " logh  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Beberapa bapak" , beberapa mbah" , 2 ibuk"   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koi54n

iya pak, seperti MAS han yang masih bujangan ya?

abis pak han sibuk jodohin koi aja sih. malah jadi lupa cari jodoh untuk sendiri  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Hehehehehehehehehe  , , , , , , ,

----------


## ronyandry

meluw , , , , meluw , , , , meluw , , , , meluw , , , , dab   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

meluw kemana Br0   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

Acara Kontes Merah Putih kali ini kami berharap para peserta dapat memakai kaos/kemeja berwarna merah. 

terima kasih sekali atas semua perhatiannya.


wassalam

panitya

----------


## E. Nitto

*Ikutan deh... biar rame n tambah temen...    *

----------


## koi54n

pak rudi, pake baju merah dan celana putih?

ntar kayak bendera berjalan  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

hahahahahaha


bisa aja nih Om, tdk selalu begitu jika mau sih boleh aja, hahahahahahaha

yg terpenting atasannya saja warna merah om jgn sampai lupa ya.

----------


## koi54n

ok pak, gua usahakan celananya putih, hahahahah

----------


## showa

hahahahahaha

mantap dong kalo gitu, tks loh utk supportnya ayo kawan ** yg lainnya kami tunggu peran sertanya aktif nya

----------


## agung_pribadi

> ok pak, gua usahakan celananya putih, hahahahah


sepatunya juga putih pa  ::

----------


## koi54n

ok pak, rambut pun gua cat merah.hahuahuahuah

kalo pak agung gimana? udah rencana kostum nya?  ::

----------


## agung_pribadi

> ok pak, rambut pun gua cat merah.hahuahuahuah
> 
> kalo pak agung gimana? udah rencana kostum nya?


kostumnya sih biasa pa .. cuman dalemannya aja merah   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Saya pake baju merah topi putih deh biar seru...

Siapa yg berani pake celana *sebelah merah sebelah putih, langsung dapet GC ya om....* :lol:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*E.Nitto Wrote :*



> Ikutan deh... biar rame n tambah temen...


Om Ed....ikutan kontes?......Wah seru nih....
Ron...ayo ikutan kontes juga dong....

----------


## ronyandry

Heheheh..liat ntar yak..  ::   ::   ::  
Tapi boleh tuh kalau dari regional serpong pada ikutan   ::   ::   ::  
Kan bisa hemat biaya sewa tempat    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> *Kontes Merah Putih 2008*
> Persyaratan :
> 1. Uang pendaftaran sebesar :
>     - up to 30cm =    Rp 50,000
>     - 31cm - 50cm = RP 100,000
>     - 51cm - 60cm = Rp 150,000
> 
> 2. Harus hadir 1 jam sebelum acara dimulai
> 3. Ikan Koi hrs sudah terbungkus rapi didalam kantong plastik bening.
> ...


Berarti acara hanya seharian saja yah.
Untuk persyaratan... apakah ikan perlu di foto dahulu, 
terus untuk ukuran apakah akan ada pengukuran ulang di tempat pak...

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ayo kita meriahkan hari kemerdekaan Republik Indonesia dengan mengikuti Kontes MERAH PUTIH..  ::  

KOIs akan menyediakan Lucky Draw se-ekor Maruyama Kohaku Nisai 48cm.

*LUCKY DRAW*


Daftarkan segera dan dapatkan Maruyama kohaku nisai bernilai jutaan rupiah

.

----------


## superkoi

kepengen ikut tapi gmn bawa dari semarang ya???....

----------


## Penta

Dear Panitia Yth :
Mohon info , apakah seperti persyaratan umumnya : ikan di Foto di tempel di formulir pedaftaran saat hari H ? Juri dari mana Pak ? Artinya ini hanya untuk jenis KOHAKU & TANCHO aja ??! Hanya memperebutkan CHAMPION ? Tidak ada Juara 1 , 2, 3 nya ?

Salut & appreciate buat Panitia dalam mengadakan event ini .
Semoga Sukses .   ::   ::  

Regards

----------


## showa

Om Penta,....................


Kontes Merah Putih yg selalu akan tetap kita adakan jika hayat masih di kandung badan Om.

kontes kali ini hanya memperebutkan juara I dan Champion
adapun mengenai fish entrynya...................tdk diperlukan poto.

cukup bawa ikannya masukkan ke plastik yg bening sesuai dgn ukuran ikannya. setelah itu daftarkan langsung saat kontes.

panitia tdk akan melakukan pengukuran ulang, akan tetapi panitia berwenang utk memeriksa dan membatalkan ikan utk tdk ikut serta dalam kontes jika ternyata ukuran dari ikan tsb tdk sesuai dgn yg dilaporkan ke panitia melalui formulir pendaftaran .

semua peserta wajib hadir 1 jam sebelum fish entri di mulai. utk kawan ** yg belum pernah belajar cara membungkus ikan dapat belajar di pancoran. dan kami menyediakan juga air, plastik dan oksigen utk kawan ** yg kebetulan mau mempersiapkan ikannya dari pancoran.

khusus kawan ** dari jauh jika berminat hadir di acara kontes kali ini kami dapat membantu fish entrinya silahkan menghubungi nomer dibawah ini,

085213300473

terima kasih utk semua perhatiannya mudah**an acara ini menjadi ajang silaturahim yg bermamfaat utk kita semua.
( amin )

----------


## Penta

Om Showa yang baik hati . . .   ::   ::  
Jadi Hanya KOHAKU & TANCHO yang warna Merah-Putih ? Dengan demikian Kohaku & Tancho yang masih Orange belum Merah , juga tidak boleh ikut Kontes ?   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Mohon info lah Om , maklum masih pemula nich . . .   ::   ::  

Regards

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Showa yang baik hati . . .    
> Jadi Hanya KOHAKU & TANCHO yang warna Merah-Putih ? Dengan demikian Kohaku & Tancho yang masih Orange belum Merah , juga tidak boleh ikut Kontes ?      
> 
> Mohon info lah Om , maklum masih pemula nich . . .    
> 
> Regards


Boleh dong, mas Penta, khan ada bendera yang sudah tidak merah lagi karena udah lama dipakai  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Dear Panitia Yth :
> Hanya memperebutkan CHAMPION ? Tidak ada Juara 1 , 2, 3 nya ?






> Om Penta,....................
> 
> Kontes Merah Putih yg selalu akan tetap kita adakan jika hayat masih di kandung badan Om.
> 
> kontes kali ini hanya memperebutkan juara I dan Champion


Om Showa, kayaknya ini misleading infonya ... harus diluruskan nih ...
Rasanya Juara 1 dan Champion akan dapat hadiah berupa CASH ... tapi juara 2&3 dapat sertifikat dari KOI's ... apakah demikian adanya? 

Saya rasa kalo hanya juara 1 dan champion, animo akan berkurang nih boss ...

mohon klarifikasinya dari pihak panitia, om showa   ::

----------


## Penta

Iya nich . . Om Showa , masih perlu beberapa klarifikasi .

Pak Ajik & Pak Dodo , thanks responnya juga . Jadi KOI yang Merah-Putih yang hanya bisa ikut Kontes : Kohaku , Tancho , Kikusui . Juga termasuk yg Ginrin dan Doitsu . Begitu kan maksudnya ?!   ::   ::   Yang masih Orange ( belum merah sekali ) juga boleh ikut ??   ::   ::   ::  
Aigoromo , Aka Hajiro , Kujaku , masih bisa masuk definisi tsb nggak ?!

Regards

----------


## showa

Kontes Merah putih




ikan koi yg berwarna merah dan putih saja yg dapat ikut di acara kontes kali ini,..............akan tetapi jika mau membawa ikan lain diacara ini silahkan saja akan tetapi panitia berhak utk menolaknya.

ikan koi dgn varietas kohaku walau masih berwarna orange boleh saja ikut serta dalam kontes karena masuk dalam kreteria merah putih.

sedangkan hadiah utk sementara ini baru kita berikan kepada juara I dan champion saja akan tetapi jika ada perkembangan baru utk hadiah pasti akan kami beritahukan di web ini.

terima kasih atas semua perhatiannya.

----------


## E. Nitto

Om mohon penjelasan mengenai tempat lokasi lomba..
Di koridor Hanggar seperti Merah Putih tahun lalu atau diluar seperti waktu Koi's kontes..??

----------


## veros

pak ikutan dong jangan tinggalkan daku ya pak ?  ::

----------


## showa

Lokasi Hanggar Teras Pancoran, tepatnya di bagian koridor pasar ikan hias pancoran seperti tahun lalu.


Om Kahlil gimana bisa kita tinggal, wong yg punya gawe kan Om sendiri.

dan bukan tdk mungkin jika ada sponsor kita ngadakan di flora kafe karena bagian dalam flora cukup luas utk nampung semua peserta..................................ayo siapa mau jadi sponsor utama...........?

jika ada yg tertarik silahkan hubungi no. telp ini  085213300473


terima kasih utk semua perhatiannya.

----------


## chester

Hello om Rudy, ga kerasa sudah mau merahputihan lagi   ::  .. kalo ada perlu mau pakai peralatan buat kontes dikoordinasikan aja. Good luck with the show..

cheers

----------


## svenni

> Lokasi Hanggar Teras Pancoran, tepatnya di bagian koridor pasar ikan hias pancoran seperti tahun lalu.
> 
> 
> Om Kahlil gimana bisa kita tinggal, wong yg punya gawe kan Om sendiri.
> 
> dan bukan tdk mungkin jika ada sponsor kita ngadakan di flora kafe karena bagian dalam flora cukup luas utk nampung semua peserta..................................ayo siapa mau jadi sponsor utama...........?
> 
> jika ada yg tertarik silahkan hubungi no. telp ini  085213300473
> 
> ...


Please PN how much is expected for the sponsorship.

Thanks  ::

----------


## steamkoi

Woott nampaknya ada sponsor nih  ::  good  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Please PN how much is expected for the sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks


BRAVO Mr SVENN

----------


## svenni

Hi,

nothing confirmed yet. Just try to get an idea first  ::  

There will for sure be support from us but not sure yet what range we talk about  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Hi,
> 
> nothing confirmed yet. Just try to get an idea first  
> 
> There will for sure be support from us but not sure yet what range we talk about


Sven,
My comment " become one of the judges is already a big support, more than that are very welcome"

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sven,
> My comment " become one of the judges is already a big support, more than that are very welcome"


That's right p robby. P Sven is one of our fellow who always support us since the begining. Really appreciate....

----------


## showa

terima kasih utk semua perhatiannya dan bantuan yg di tawarkan sepertinya Om Roby dan Om Ajik sudah menjawab apa apa saja yg di perlukan utk kontes merah putih kali ini.

Om Svenn, tks 
Om Ricky, terima kasih ( memang tak terasa om, setahun sudah lewat  ayo kita ngopi bareng lagi di acara kontes
                                 tahun ke dua, moga moga tahun ** kedepannya kita diberi kesehatan yg lebih baik.)

 note: kami berdoa utk opa om semoga cepat sembuh

----------


## svenni

> Originally Posted by svenni
> 
> Hi,
> 
> nothing confirmed yet. Just try to get an idea first  
> 
> There will for sure be support from us but not sure yet what range we talk about 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

it would be great to be the judge at the contest. I feel really honoured. If this would be agreed I would not enter fishes but I would give the "fish entry budget" as sponsor money  ::  

Let me know what you think about it  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

wah, ini sih buah simalakama. Dimakan koi mati, tidak dimakan ya... tetep aja mati.
Jadi diapain dong?  ::

----------


## rvidella

> wah, ini sih buah simalakama. Dimakan koi mati, tidak dimakan ya... tetep aja mati.
> Jadi diapain dong?


buat saya tidak

1) KOIS ... kan tetep dapat masukan dari budget om svenn yang buat lomba ... dapat digunakan untuk keperluan lomba

2) Om Svenn kan butuh pengalaman menjuri jadi bisa tambahin pengalaman beliau yang mau jadi juri ZNA, nanti kan juga bisa direkomendasikan sama ZNA Jakarta

3) Kita-kita, para peserta dan pengunjung, dapat ilmu dari Om Svenn yang akan jelaskan kepada kita kenapa koi yang terpilih jadi GC bisa jadi "better" koi dibanding Reserve GC pada saat lomba ... dan kenapa ikan-ikan nanti terpilih jadi Adult, mature, young, and baby ... 

nah semuanya win-win kayaknya ... winda ... oh juwita ...   ::   ::

----------


## svenni

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> wah, ini sih buah simalakama. Dimakan koi mati, tidak dimakan ya... tetep aja mati.
> Jadi diapain dong? 
> 
> 
> buat saya tidak
> 
> 1) KOIS ... kan tetep dapat masukan dari budget om svenn yang buat lomba ... dapat digunakan untuk keperluan lomba
> ...


Hi Pak,

I am still sitting in Tokyo ( just experienced my first significant earthquake  ::  ) and I do not fully understand the posting. Anyway, to make things clear.....If I am appointed a judge at the contest I do not want to enter any koi because it would not be fair to judge my own koi, right? I am considering a 5 jt. Sponsor cheque which hopefully could cover some of the cost of the show (at least the trophies or something). If possible maybe KOI's could grant me a small area where I could display the new MII RDF which will be ready for launching next week  ::  

That's my basic idea and I hope the KOI's board can approve it. If there are other ideas I am open for it.

Thanks....

----------


## William Pantoni

Bravo Mr. Sveni....many thank's for your sponsorship.
I agree with you...as a judge....is not fair to parcipate. It will be conflict of interest.

----------


## karom

pak Sven,

Thanks for your usual great support, the "Merah-Putih" comitee will PM you very soon for the confirmations

Have a save trip to Japan

Cheers

----------


## arungtasik

Pak Svenn, thank's for your sponsorship. It's really helpfull ... Dari Jepang jangan lupa bawa koi-koi murah berkualitas....   ::   ::  

Cheers
Tomi Lebang

----------


## steamkoi

> Pak Svenn, thank's for your sponsorship. It's really helpfull ... Dari Jepang jangan lupa bawa koi-koi murah berkualitas....    
> 
> Cheers
> Tomi Lebang


hehe tetep om Tomi ..

----------


## koh4ku76

Bapak-bapak panitia, kalo boleh usul, jangan juara 1 dan champion aja donk yang dipilih sebagai pemenang, tapi ada juara 2 dan 3 seperti layaknya show2 lainnya. Hadiah gak perlu, yg penting kan ada hasil apresiasi. Supaya kami2 yang berasal dari luar jakarta bisa ikut partisipasi sebagai peserta. Soalnya kalo udah jauh2 dan kesempatan juara 1 kan kecil sekali, jadi males juga berangkat ke jakarta bawa ikan. Ini sekedar usul lho.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Bapak-bapak panitia, kalo boleh usul, jangan juara 1 dan champion aja donk yang dipilih sebagai pemenang, tapi ada juara 2 dan 3 seperti layaknya show2 lainnya. Hadiah gak perlu, yg penting kan ada hasil apresiasi. Supaya kami2 yang berasal dari luar jakarta bisa ikut partisipasi sebagai peserta. Soalnya kalo udah jauh2 dan kesempatan juara 1 kan kecil sekali, jadi males juga berangkat ke jakarta bawa ikan. Ini sekedar usul lho.


Sptnya sih ada juara 2 dan 3 nya spt lomba2 biasanya.,

----------


## rvidella

Setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## arungtasik

Om Dodo... aspirasinya udah ditampung kan....

Ada sponsor baru nih. Irvan dari SteamKoi akan menyediakan Suplemen O2 untuk pemenang di kontes koi merah putih ini. Terima kasih Om Irvan. Tentu ada "sedikit" space untuk display barang-barang unik SteamKoi.... nanti tinggal dibicarakan dengan Om Rudy Showa yang lebih mengerti teknisnya.

Salam
Tomi

----------


## karom

> pak Sven,
> 
> Thanks for your usual great support, the "Merah-Putih" comitee will PM you very soon for the confirmations
> 
> Have a save trip to Japan
> 
> Cheers


hi Sven,
The Merah-Putih Comitee has already sent you an email, please check !

Thanks

----------


## arungtasik

a.n. Panitia, saya sampaikan terima kasih kepada Bapak Hidayat (PutNus) atas partisipasi menjadi sponsor pribadi penyelenggaraan 2nd Kontes Merah Putih di Flora Cafe, Hanggar Teras Pancoran, 10 Agustus 2008. Sore tadi, saya sudah menerima dari Pak Hidayat dalam bentuk tunai Rp 1,5 juta, yang selanjutnya akan saya serahkan ke bendahara KOI's (Om Yudi). 

Salam KOIs

Tomi Lebang

----------


## karom

Terima kasih banyak pak Hidayat atas dukungannya untuk kesuksesan acara kita ini ... 

Bravo Gravilla ...

----------


## karom

Ada Perubahan Tempat yaitu akan diadakan di Cafe Flora masih di area Hanggar Teras Pancoran dan ....

Good News : Siangnya sampai Sore akan diadakan Gathering KOI's baik yang sudah Member Resmi maupun yang belum bisa mendaftar sebagai Member Resmi KOI's saat itu juga (cuma 100rb ini .. buat setahun lagi..   ::   ) .. so Ayo kita ramaikan acara ini yang member bukan member, yang bawa ikan gak bawa ikan ... Datang semua ya ..

----------


## wawan

syiaap bos...  ::   ::   ::   Insya Allah   ::   ::

----------


## Kumon

Wah....kayaknya acaranya bakalan rame nih....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   Pengen banget sih ke jkt sekalian kenalan (ketemuan) ama rekan2 di KOI's. Mudah- mudahan bisa terkabul nih....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Anyway, Salut buat KOI's dan semoga acaranya sukses ya!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Best Regard 

Johan Kusthio

----------


## showa

ayo gabung om johan, kita tunggu ya

----------


## karom

*Designed by Sony Wibosono --- Copyright KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia - Society)

bagi member KOI's yang belum mendapat ID Card dapat diambil diacara ini

bagi non member yang ingin menjadi member KOI's dapat mendaftar diacara ini*

----------


## rvidella

SUKSES ACARANYA
Thanks to pengurus acara lomba kali ini

Dodo
0816.636.149

----------


## E. Nitto

Dari lubuk hati yg paling dalam saya hanya bisa mengucapkan Selamat dan Sukses kepada seluruh panitia Kontes Merah Putih.. 

*Bravo Koi's
Cheers
Eddy Nitto*

----------


## ronyandry

Selamat buat para panitia   ::   ::   ::  
Kelihatan terjadi pertumbuhan yang membaik mulai dari jumlah peserta dan kualitasnya 
benar ngak nih bozzz panitia   ::   ::   ::  
soalnya ane kan jadi pengamat aja   ::   ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

Penyelenggaraan Kontes KOI Merah Putih telah selesai, dengan 142 peserta. Kami mengucapkan terima kasih atas dukungan para hobbyist, sponsor, APKI, ZNA Jakarta Chapter, serta pribadi-pribadi yang turut mendukung penyelenggaraan acara ini. Kami juga mohon maaf apabila terdapat kekurangan dalam persiapan dan penyelenggaraan acara. 

Foto dan detail hasil dari kontes akan ditampilkan di forum dalam waktu dekat. Salam KOIs dan merdeka....!


Tomi Lebang

----------


## wawan

> Penyelenggaraan Kontes KOI Merah Putih telah selesai, dengan 142 peserta. Kami mengucapkan terima kasih atas dukungan para hobbyist, sponsor, APKI, ZNA Jakarta Chapter, serta pribadi-pribadi yang turut mendukung penyelenggaraan acara ini. Kami juga mohon maaf apabila terdapat kekurangan dalam persiapan dan penyelenggaraan acara. 
> 
> Foto dan detail hasil dari kontes akan ditampilkan di forum dalam waktu dekat. Salam KOIs dan merdeka....!
> 
> 
> Tomi Lebang


Special Thanks untuk pak Tomi nih...
berkat jasa beliau ikannya Pak Achmad dapet nomor 2....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chester

Bravo untuk KOIS yang telah kembali sukses dalam menggulirkan event yang sangat atraktif dan enjoyable dari dan untuk hobbyist. Selamat juga buat oom Tomi dengan debutnya yang gemilang dalam mengkomando kontes ini sebagai ketua panitia.
Selamat juga kepada para pemenang terutama oom Agung dengan hasil breedingan sendirinya dan kepada oom Sony yang telah mematahkan deadlock merebut gelar Championnya yang pertama   ::  

Ide brilian sekjen KOIS dalam obrolan ringan kemarin untuk mengadakan 'Tricolor Contest' akan sangat didukung dan disupport.
Just mention when and where, we'll be there...   ::  

Congratulations again !!

cheers

----------


## rvidella

> Ide brilian sekjen KOIS dalam obrolan ringan kemarin untuk mengadakan 'Tricolor Contest' akan sangat didukung dan disupport.
> Just mention when and where, we'll be there...



wuahhhhhhhhhh ruar biasa .... ayoooooooooo show lagiiiii

Pak Chester, kapan Jakarta ZNA nih?

----------


## TanSL

Congratulations. 

No photos from the show?

----------


## Sony Wibisono

> Bravo untuk KOIS yang telah kembali sukses dalam menggulirkan event yang sangat atraktif dan enjoyable dari dan untuk hobbyist. Selamat juga buat oom Tomi dengan debutnya yang gemilang dalam mengkomando kontes ini sebagai ketua panitia.
> Selamat juga kepada para pemenang terutama oom Agung dengan hasil breedingan sendirinya dan kepada oom Sony yang telah mematahkan deadlock merebut gelar Championnya yang pertama   
> 
> Ide brilian sekjen KOIS dalam obrolan ringan kemarin untuk mengadakan 'Tricolor Contest' akan sangat didukung dan disupport.
> Just mention when and where, we'll be there...   
> 
> Congratulations again !!
> 
> cheers


Tx. Pak Ricky. Jadi malu  ::   Ikan siapa dulu dong!
For sure, It's great to hold the trophy!

Ini dia buktinya. Selamat menikmati hasil jepretan Menkar.

The grand champion. Super hoshikin Kohaku. Congratulation!


Freddy & Sven

----------


## chester

Segera setelah gedungnya jadi Do, sekarang masih roofing   ::  

Oom Sony, hand picknya Kentaro ikan itu waktu masih 15cm (tomahawk), genjot terus aja buat gelar2 berikutnya krn masih belum full power growthnya..   ::  

cheers

----------


## chester

Super Hoshikin kohaku yang pernah diiklankan Narita di majalah Nichirin dan Rinko beberapa waktu yang lalu ini sangat layak menang karena finished di segala bidang dan bisa buat spesialis kontes (contest koi). Ditunggu performanya di 70bu+   ::  

cheers

----------


## arungtasik

> Selamat juga buat oom Tomi dengan debutnya yang gemilang dalam mengkomando kontes ini sebagai ketua panitia.


... makasih Oom Ricky, tapi di kontes ini yang bekerja gemilang adalah Oom Rudy Showa, Yudi, Luki, Om Robby, Sony, Agung dan tentu dukungan penuh kawan-kawan KOIs yang lain. Juga gedoran Pak Karom ke para sponsor. Saya sebenarnya baru magang panitia dulu, cuma jadi notulen di rapat, dan angkat-angkat meja.   ::   ::    Tapi kontes ini benar-benar memberi banyak pelajaran, ya soal kontes, ya soal koi juga.




> Selamat juga kepada para pemenang terutama oom Agung dengan hasil breedingan sendirinya dan kepada oom Sony yang telah mematahkan deadlock merebut gelar Championnya yang pertama


... saya juga tak henti-hentinya menyatakan kagum dan salut untuk oom Agung. Luar biasa. Bahkan hampir saja breedingan Oom Agung perang saudara kalau saja mereka yang ketitipan menurunkannya di kontes kemarin.





> Ide brilian sekjen KOIS dalam obrolan ringan kemarin untuk mengadakan 'Tricolor Contest' akan sangat didukung dan disupport.


... mungkin nanti namanya Kontes Merah Putih featuring Hitam, ato Merah Putih Hitam feat Bunga Citra Lestari ...   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Super Hoshikin kohaku yang pernah diiklankan Narita di majalah Nichirin dan Rinko beberapa waktu yang lalu ini sangat layak menang karena finished di segala bidang dan bisa buat spesialis kontes (contest koi). Ditunggu performanya di 70bu+   
> 
> cheers


pak ... dibandingkan dengan body reserve GC yang aduhai ... kenapa ikan ini sangat layak menang pak? apakah ikan ini bisa mbulet seperti reserve GC ...
mungkin bisa ajari ke kita resep2nya ke kita bagaimana caranya bisa mbikin mbulet seperti itu
bloodline mana nih pak?

----------


## chester

Do, 

RGC itu bloodlinenya Patriot dan masih berusia sekitar 17 bulanan (tosai plus), 60 cm.
GC itu saya pikir mungkin sudah nisai plus (27 bulanan), 57 cm. 

Penjurian kelihatannya lebih mengarah kepada dogma Airinkai walaupun 3 dari 5 juri adalah dealer yang notabene beraliran shinkokai. Airinkai lebih melihat kepada finishednya ikan pada waktu kontes, shinkokai bisa menerawang future ikan (tategoi bisa menang). Anyway kompromi kriteria penjurian mau pakai style apa tergantung kepada meeting dewan jury sebelum kontest (judge technical meeting) dan bisa diadaptasi dengan kebutuhan dan gaya kontes setempat. 

GC ikan yang sudah sangat finished, RGC jauh dari finished meskipun menang body. 
Hoshikin adalah salah satu breeder terbaik untuk kohaku dan ikan-ikan mereka banyak yang berbody sumo.   ::  

cheers

----------


## rvidella

Pak Rik,

this is why we miss u while u were absent ... 

honestly, pas baru ada a few fish, I thought RGC (Reserve Grand Champion) akan jadi pemenangnya karena body aduhainya (masih gak percaya ini ikan aki nisai yah?)  ::   ::   :: 

Terus disamping saya banyak yang nunjuk Kohaku Juara 1 yang akan jadi GC nya ...

eh, tiba tiba Boss Freddy yang dapat GC nya (selamat yah Om)

Satu juri yang saya tanya ketika RGC dan GC dipajang bersebelahan katanya skin lustrenya yang GC lebih menang pada saat kontes walau body semua mengakui RGC lebih baik ...
Salah satu juri lain bilang kualitas beni, RGC katanya drop, jadi GC dianggap lebih baik ...

apa betul demikian?

nah rasanya untuk apresiasi living jewel ini, kita butuh banyak masukan dari para sesepuh dan senior ... kenapa ikan ini bisa menang (dianggap lebih baik) dibanding ikan yang lainnya?

thanks boss rik

dodo

----------


## chester

Sama - sama masih belajar Do, mendalami kohaku saja rasanya ga tamat tamat  ::  

Saya kebetulan berbicara dengan salah satu judge yang mengatakan bahwa beni nya RGC drop waktu kontes.
Judge tersebut menganggap ikan tersebut sudah nisai (ake sansai) jadi karena bad keeping beninya ngedrop.
Setelah dijelaskan bahwa ikan tsb baru ake nisai dan memang modal beninya ya segitu gitunya   ::  dia mengerti.

Jadi gelasnya masih half full bukan half empty   ::  

cheers

----------


## svenni

Hi guys,

first of all, the last Sunday has been a great show and I would really like to congratulate the KOI's commitee for their job. Miminum amount of bugdet but a maximum benefit for the hobbyists in Jakarta.

Especially it is good to see that the "high-enders" are contributing their koi for the show which means that the GC of the KOI's Merah-Putih contest is not a "second-grade" GC but serious contender at any show worldwide  ::  

About the decision for the GC please keep in mind that we had a "silent vote" rule and I need to point out that the GC was choosen by a 3:2 vote. Some jury members were putting more weight on the colour quality and kiwa of the koi (which the GC definately could take on her account). The other part of the jury was mainly focussing on the body shape (which I personally consider one of the most important parts and I would take about 60% of it to my personal judgement). The second issue was a fault of the scale on the left shoulder of the GC, at the size of 60bu some judges will consider it a minor fault in case of a "handling accident" , other judges would consider this incident more serious. As the judging team was a mix different "philosophies" the decision might be questionable for some participants. I personally also favoured a different koi as a GC but if 3 people of the jury voted for the same koi it is acceptable because the GC has definately outstanding qualities and I can accept the decision. I think the GC has deserved the title and it is a koi that would play a serious role at any koi show because of it's quality. 

Maybe the decisions become more and more difficult because the quality of exhibited koi in our country has already reached a level that is quite outstanding and the boundaries between winning and losing the GC title have become very tight. We should be proud of that fact because 5 years ago there might have been 1 or 2 contenders for the GC and the decision would have been a lot easier.

Let's keep the spirit on and I personally hope that KOI's will provide more of these exciting events in the future...

BRAVO KOI's.....  ::

----------


## chester

Hi Sven,

Thanks for your interesting and frank insights on the judging for the GC, duly appreciated.

The GC is quite a famous koi because she was once quite heavily advertised by Narita in koi magazines in Japan under a label of 'Super Hoshikin'. There were around six kohakus but the first three ones was bought instantly without any advertisements (direct offer). What left were three fish including the GC. They were advertised for quite some times I think (5-6 months) before they are sold. Why it took too long? because people who have ever seen the fish directly in Japan might feel or see something lacked about the fishes, I am not sure.

The fault of the scale on the left shoulder of the GC was not at all a "handling accident". They have been there since from Japan and since she arrived in Indonesia. I talked and asked Freddy, my good friend, about such scale defect before the grand final selecting the GC from best two (the GC and the RGC) and he also honestly admitted that such defect has been there for long. We both were afraid that such defect could be a permanent one (or it will take for some time to recover). 

I don't bother too much about such defect in the judging evaluation because by ZNA judging rules such defect is penalized only up to max 10 percent (points deduction) but should this show is under full ZNA judging by certified judges I may have to lodge a clarification request for them about the overall judgment since if they stick that body and body confirmation have a min. 50 pct evaluation criteria plus some point deduction due to such defect, we may see a different GC.

Anyway, an RGC title for my entry was already beyond my expectation really because apart from the body, she is still not achieving  other parameters well to be a champion koi. I actually prepared a super finished Dainichi Kohaku for the show but after own benching I found she has been 61cm already and canceled her registration. She may have a serious chance if she was eligible to enter.   ::  

See you in the next show..

cheers

----------


## rvidella

ini loh pak sven what i have been talking about
u become judge, buts hare the insight of the decision and judgment behind of the decision, so we all can learn

Dodo

----------


## TanSL

Any clearer photo of the GC, and also the RGC ?

Just want to tambah a bit here. This is where the difference I personally noticed between ZNA and Shinkokai. For breeders, a very good koi is simply a very good koi. For them, its not about the minor problems we see on the koi. For ZNA, they are talking about a very good koi is one that shows all the quality. Also, "all" that should be there must be there, those that are "missing" (ie problems or defects) should not be there. While some "problems" are more apparent, some requires vast experience to determine if that "problem" is fresh or has been there sometime. This vast experience thing is something that differentiates a lot, but no all judges has that kind of experience. For example, I know a few judges that are able to tell if a koi had cosmetic surgery long long time ago, even the koi looked perfectly normal. Is that very important part of judging? That's debatable.

On another note, koi at 60cm is where the "volume" crossroad is. We all know judges place very little importance on body volume for small koi and put more importance on volume for big koi. At 60cm, a balance between volume and the rest of the judging criteria comes into play. For my opinion, since this show is kinda young koi show, emphasis should be lesser on body volume. Its a balance "play". Koi with greater volume can sometimes be deemed as a "bonus" rather than the main winning point. Body conformation still maintain its importance of course.

One more NOTE: Please do differentiate between volume and conformation. These are 2 different things. So what is "size" ? That's just a general term lah.

----------


## karom

woow nice to read 3 koi sifu talking about judging .. so we all can learn alot .. that's what this forum is for ..

----------


## TanSL

Not sifu   ::  , but, I like seafood  :P 

Congrats Pak Bozz Karom on successful show...sorry bozz, too busy with work here   ::  so I couldn't join the fun. Also, miss my chance to collect my membership card.

----------

